
Finder of lost phone regrets 'mistake' in keeping/selling it - anigbrowl
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2010/04/iphone-finder/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+wired/index+(Wired:+Index+3+(Top+Stories+2))
======
InclinedPlane
Well sure. Once the consequences of your wrongful actions come home to roost
of course you're going to come to regret those actions.

I think this guy is probably being a bit too harshly treated by the media /
public, but I would hope this whole thing will give others pause when they
weigh the morality of filching lost property even when there's the opportunity
to make a few quick kilobucks and be part of a, to you perhaps, exciting scoop
in technology journalism.

------
faramarz
Now he's paying the $5k to retain a lawyer. brutal! haha

------
njharman
On reccomendation of his lawyer, "he regrets"...

Returning the 5k would be a sign of true regret.

------
douglasputnam
The lawyer is going to have to wrest that $5k from the mouths of those orphans
in Kenya...you know, the orphans the alleged thief spends his spare time
raising money for.

~~~
catch23
And I don't think the lawyer will have a problem with this. I've never seen a
lawyer with moral obligations :-). You want to chat with this lawyer, that's a
$250 fee for the first 5 minutes.

------
karzeem
He should have taken a day or two to return the phone (not weeks), and he
shouldn't have let Gizmodo disassemble it. But otherwise, to be honest, I
don't see what he did wrong.

~~~
acqq
he practically stole the phone and then sold it. he didn't even try to leave
it at the bar, to ask the day later the bar people if somebody asked for it
(the guy who was missing it returned more times!) he didn't try to return it
directly to Apple (And maybe receiving the current generation phone as the
present) he obviously wanted to profit by selling it to somebody else, as he
asked more media companies!

~~~
gscott
The case here is a "reasonable attempt" to return the phone. It is very
possible that asking the other patrons if the phone belonged to them was
reasonable enough.

~~~
dreyfiz
Thief logic.

